# Misfire at cold start cyl#5



## ZeeGerman (Jun 29, 2008)

I posted here a few weeks ago about this issue. Car is 2002 Passat, around 120k. Cylinder 5 misfires heavily at cold start, runs fine when warm. Done so far: new ignition coil, cables, spark plugs, dealer checked compression-good on all cylinders and "flushed" fuel delivery system(that made it misfire on 2 addition cylinders). Dealer said ecm was bad so I had it rebuilt by BBA twice (after first rebuild didn't change anything). BBA supposedly tested the ecm and confirmed it was bad, I say they are full of sh.. and just wanted to collect my $500+. Now I am back to misfire in #5. Spoke to a local VW specialist who is suspecting carbon build up. When I pulled the old plugs out they did have heavy black deposit/crust on them, maybe worse on cyl 5. What's the procedure to clean the carbon buildup on these engines?


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

ZeeGerman said:


> Dealer said ecm was bad so I had it rebuilt by BBA twice (after first rebuild didn't change anything). BBA supposedly tested the ecm and confirmed it was bad, I say they are full of sh.. and just wanted to collect my $500+.....


:thumbup: They sent me a bad ABS module, but wouldn't reimburse me the $100 i spent on a VAG scan to figure it out. POS outfit


----------



## ZeeGerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah, they are not what they used to be...


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

seafoam your intake. 

There is a small vacuum port on the plastic intake pipe on the back of the motor. Take that off and do a seafoam cleaning.


----------

